# model 990 problems



## woodspinner (Dec 5, 2009)

I just bought my wife the Taurus model 990 9 shot 22 revolver two weeks ago.Went to the range for second time w/ different amo yesterday.
It miss fires at least one time every time it's shot,the spent casings stick in the cylinder every time,have to hit the ejection rod with something solid to get them out,and the trigger fells like it has sand in it.
Tried to call their customer service yesterday,Friday at 3:15 pm EST and could not talk to anyone and the automated voice told me I couldn't leave a message.I'm thinking they don't work on Friday, at least that's what I'm counting on.
Hope I get more service from customer service Monday.

woodspinner


----------

